# Shiites Vers. Sunni



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What is the big difference between the two?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

A 168 vrs. a 175.......


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

To basically sum it up and I'm not sure I'm absolutely correct on this but the Sunni believe that Mohammed was the last and final messenger of God. The Shia believe that Ali, a Muslim leader who appeared after Mohammed was the last Messenger of God. They both believe in the same God and use the same book, the Quran but disagree which prophet to follow, Mohammed or Ali. Strangely enough they all believe there was a prophet named Jesus.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

They each believe they and they alone have the true version of Islam as it came from Mohammed (632AD)

Given no other enemy in the World they each believe the other to be Infidels.

Our problem is ... No matter what differences they might have between themselves ... both factions do agree on the destruction of Israel and Western Civilization. Both are trying to establish a Caliphite.

Side note: Sunnis are by far the majority of Islam ... However Iran is nearly all Shiite


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

That is not correct. There is no argument between the two groups as to the version of the Quran. Unlike the Bible which has been modified and rewritten throughout time, Muslims believe the Quran cannot be altered by anyone.

The diffrence between Shia and Sunni dates back to the death of the Prophet Muhammad, and the question of who was to take over the leadership of the Muslim nation.

Sunni Muslims agree with the position taken by many of the Prophet's companions, that the new leader should be elected from among those capable of the job. This is what was done, and the Prophet Muhammad's close friend and advisor, Abu Bakr, became the first Caliph of the Islamic nation.

The word "Sunni" in Arabic comes from a word meaning "one who follows the traditions of the Prophet."

The Shia Muslims believe that following the Prophet Muhammad's death, leadership should have passed directly to his cousin/son-in-law, Ali. Throughout history, Shia Muslims have not recognized the authority of elected Muslim leaders, choosing instead to follow a line of Imams which they believe have been appointed by the Prophet Muhammad or God Himself.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Gohon ... correct ... I did not mention "The Koran" ...

I spoke a variations in Isalm and who has correct following or is following the correct line.

If I seemed to have spoken of scripture ... that was not my intent.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks to both of you, I am not alone in not knowing why they are killing each other. I don't want to just group them all togther. I have spent a lot of time trying to understand the Orientals and why they do and did things.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

DecoyDummy, I understand what you were saying now. Sorry, I took it to mean something different. Us Okies are a little slow sometimes but trust me, we get there sooner or later....... :lol:

This is two years old but intresting reading on the ideology of Al Qaeda.

http://www.carlisle.army.mil/USAWC/PARA ... henzel.htm


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Is Iran more shiite or sunni? Which one would have more to gain from an attack on Iran? Really what the hell is there to gain in this whole dam mess by anyone?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Iran is prdominately Shia or shi'ite, about 90%

Gohon from what i understand the only ones that believe that power passed to Ali and his decendents are the dominent sects of shi'ites in Iran and Iraq called the Twelvers other muslims do not carry this same belief.

The problems seems to be every minor difference seems to be a reason to fight.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

So what you are saying they will never run out of a reason in the name of relgion to kill each other or any one from the west.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27223

This is more good info.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

280IM said:


> So what you are saying they will never run out of a reason in the name of relgion to kill each other or any one from the west.


I can understand how they feel about each other.Protestants and Catholics have had the same problem in the past and still do in Ireland.Both are Christian yet there are enough differences to want to kill each other.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

sunni, shia and even christians live in relative harmony within Iran.

This is political in nature and the people behind it are using religion to destabilize things with the intent of preventing a true democratic state in the middle east.

All the dictatorial governments we've supported for the last 50 years in order to get cheap oil and fight the cold war do not want a democracy in their midst. They know full well if that happens it will spread just like it did when poland and chekoslavakia threw off communism at the end of the cold war


----------

